# South Lake tahoe in mid-December?



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

No. Not really. Wait 'til January.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It is a pretty big gamble. It can be great mountain biking then. It can also dump and have plenty snow. The fact of the matter is, mid December is a crap shoot anywhere out west. Tahoe maybe being the biggest gamble of them all.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

unless you can predict the future, it's hard to answer this question with any degree of authority. i've had huge mid-decembers in south lake. last year was not one of them.

unless you are having to make travel plans far in advance, in which case you are going to be gambling whatever happens, the longer you can wait the better an idea you will have.

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

well its actually with a bunch of friends and so they had planned it in advanced.. i would love for there to be snow when we go tho...
thank you!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

there is snow in the forecast for tonight - they're calling for a foot or more. that's a great start but it won't allow most resorts to get too much terrain open. i work at heavenly and we'll be opening with limited terrain tomorrow - our enormous snowmaking operation generally allows us to get some trails open ahead of other resorts in tahoe.

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice! Do you guys get a lot of crowd and snow during December? We're staying somewhere close to heavenly so most likely we'll go there..


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

katheryn88 said:


> Nice! Do you guys get a lot of crowd and snow during December? We're staying somewhere close to heavenly so most likely we'll go there..


You must have not read the previous posts. Snow is a hit or miss in December. Crowds come with the snow. Especially on weekends. Check snow reports.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

katheryn88 said:


> Do you guys get a lot of crowd and snow during December?


as others have already said, it depends. keep an eye on the reports.

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

Right., well thank you guys I appreciate it...


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

there is a storm in the forecast for next week and they are expecting snow all week long...


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

we got our fingers crossed 


The Jib Crib - THE WORLD'S BEST INDOOR SNOWBOARD RACK - Home


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

I know right!?! I'm so excited! Although we're not going next week I'm still stoked on the fact that it'll snow all week next week hopefully!


----------



## ChubbyGuy (Mar 5, 2009)

My home mtn's boreal and if this keeps up its looking like they will be fully operational very soon


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

You think early season conditions in tahoe are usually better in North Lake or South Lake?


----------

